# Speed controls oval racing



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

getting back into racing
Been using tekin G-10
They seem to be working very well. both on carpet and dirt. What do these high end controllers do that mine do not. Is it real or just high priced advertising. thanks
Dan


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

The newer speed controls are more efficient, lighter and will make the most of the batteries power. The G10 was in the top of its class when it was new but many of the newer ones are better for punch run time etc plus the tuning options. The GT-7, GTX and Quantum II are among the best ESC's out there. Money wise they are not that much more than a g10 was new.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is what the fast guys used at the ARCOR Open Race at Classic
List is based on qualifying order.

Stock 
Qual--Driver-- ESC
1 --Eric Hutkay-- Novak GTX
2 --Dusty Dean-- Tekin
3 --Nick Ellis-- Novak GTX
4 --Zach Messenger-- Keyence
5 --Adam Martin --Keyence
6 --Bill Auchterlonie -- LRP
7 --Kevin Drown -- Futaba
8 --Lauren Liehr --Futaba
9 --Shane Lawhorn -- LRP
10 --Doug Baldwin --Keyence


19T 

Qual Driver ESC
1 --Adam Liehr --Novak GTX
2 --Frank Peachock -- Keyence
3 --Steve Miller -- Keyence
4 --Ritchie Mac -- LRP
5 -- Mark Zarrelli -- Keyence
6 --Mario Marsilio -- Keyence
7 --Dave Messenger -- Keyence
8 --Rick White -- Futaba
9 --Adam Martin -- Keyence
10 --Tim Dilg --Novak Cyclone


Mod 

Qual Driver ESC
1 --Brian Ziegler -- LRP
2 --Peter D'agnolo -- Keyence
3 --Greg Honeycutt -- LRP
4 -- Mario Marsilio -- Keyence
5 --John Foister -- Keyence
6 --Rick Liehr -- Keyence
7 --Steve Miller -- Keyence
8 --Larry Johnson -- Keyence
9 --Ritchie Mac --LRP
10 --Frank Peachock -- Keyence


----------



## X man (Dec 31, 2004)

*Tuning options*

thanks for the input. this may seem like a silly question.
What options help stock oval racing for stock 27t motors on carpet?
What about for Dirt oval?
Dan


----------



## dave w (Dec 12, 2004)

Tekin All The Way !!!!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

X man said:


> thanks for the input. this may seem like a silly question.
> What options help stock oval racing for stock 27t motors on carpet?
> Dan


I like the GTX, comes already installed with a big cap. For oval a cap really does not mean much, but on the start is should provide some extra punch, Also on starts the Quantum series has a nice feature where you hold the radio in reverse for 5 seconds then when the horn sounds, gives you some extra punch. In oval every little bit helps.

Pretty much all the top end ESC's have very low resistence in them.

The GTX is a great unit for the price. For mod racing the Keyence is about the most flexible. The LRP Quantum Competitions 1 & 2 are both good speedo's.

Pretty much at the top level in oval racing you will see one of those 4 in everybody's car.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

A low drive frequency also makes a big difference in stock and 19t racing on carpet. Anything around 100 hz will get you going. A low frequency will help deliver more power giving you more punch and an aggressive feel. Not a good thing in low turn mods though. With concerns with power cap, you can find bigger ones that will give you more punch on the start. Unless you lift off the throttle in the corners they are not much more help after the start. Remember to repeak the batteries while they are connected to the speedo. This will charge the cap instead of using the battery to charge it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The new Tekins have been updated with newer electronics. There is no way that an ESC like the GT-7 which contains 7 FETs can be more efficient then the G-10 with 20 FETs. The GT-7 with the huge cap that has to be used is really no smaller then the G-10.

Now for oval racing I will admit that being able to adjust the drive freq. may be an advantage.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

New G10's rock in oval also!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

hankster said:


> Now for oval racing I will admit that being able to adjust the drive freq. may be an advantage.


Drive Freq starting points:

Stock - 1.0-2.0

19T - 3.0-4.0

Mod - 7+


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

erock1331 said:


> Drive Freq starting points:
> 
> Stock - 1.0-2.0
> 
> ...


Will this settings work for Keyence Zero V Extreme ESC ?


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Sure Will


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

The g-10 is nice and adjustable. Plus you don't need any of the big outboard caps with the way the G-10 is built.


----------

